# New (2nd) Tortoises Children's Book



## jsheffield (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm almost done with the second book in the series about the tortoises that I live with... first run at the cover.

Jamie


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 24, 2021)

Good luck. Happy Torting.


----------



## Ink (Dec 24, 2021)

I read the back I think it's great. Everyone is different. I will be first in line for a signed copy please!


----------



## jsheffield (Jan 20, 2022)

A proof copy of the book is on its way to me... I just finished the final edit and tweaked some of the artwork this morning.

Jamie


----------



## Ink (Jan 20, 2022)

I am in for a signed copy please.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 20, 2022)

I need to get a couple of those for my Grandkids... and one for me. Lol


----------



## jsheffield (Jan 25, 2022)

The proof copy arrived in the mail!

Jamie


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 25, 2022)

Wishing you every success with the book, Jamie.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 1, 2022)

IT's now available on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09RLV898Q/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Alternately, if you'd like to buy a signed copy directly from me, you can... just send me an email or pm.

Jamie


----------



## Krista S (Feb 4, 2022)

I just ordered my copy off on Amazon.ca. I can’t wait to read it!


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 5, 2022)

Krista S said:


> I just ordered my copy off on Amazon.ca. I can’t wait to read it!


Thanks so much!

J


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Feb 5, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 337976
> 
> 
> I'm almost done with the second book in the series about the tortoises that I live with... first run at the cover.
> ...


Beautiful cover! Nice plot line as well.?


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 23, 2022)

My author copies box arrived (finally), so I can now send out copies to anyone interested.

Jamie


----------



## Ink (Feb 23, 2022)

I would like one please. I will get back to you this afternoon. Thanks


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 23, 2022)

Ink said:


> I would like one please. I will get back to you this afternoon. Thanks


Cool!

I'm doing a Trusted Housesitter writing retreat for a long week starting tomorrow, so you may get it with a Maine post-mark.

Jamie


----------



## Ink (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks again


----------



## Maddoggy (May 3, 2022)

Would love to buy a few copy's How do I get them? How doI get my copy signed ?


----------



## jsheffield (May 3, 2022)

Maddoggy said:


> Would love to buy a few copy's How do I get them? How doI get my copy signed ?


Hi,

You can buy them from Amazon. or PM me and I can sell & send you signed copies of any of my books.

Jamie


----------



## Maddoggy (May 4, 2022)

Jamie if you could email me I can paypal the money. My email adress is [email protected] gmail.com


----------



## jsheffield (May 6, 2022)

Maddoggy said:


> Jamie if you could email me I can paypal the money. My email adress is [email protected] gmail.com


Your books are on their way to you!

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## Maddoggy (May 7, 2022)

Thanks Jamie, Im pumped to be getting these books . My granddaughter Jilli is going to love them! Her parents nixed getting a tortoise for her but she only five years old,so I still have time to work on it.


----------

